# My First Tutorial - Cats Eyes/Winged Eyes Using Fluidline



## miss_emc (Mar 3, 2008)

It was a public holiday today so I got a little creative and thought I would attempt my first tutorial with some fluidline. I felt like doing a cats eye but instead of using same old Blacktrack I thought i'd try Dipdown which turned out really nice! 







*This is what I used to acheive the look:*






1. MAC Dipdown Fluidline
2. MAC Lingering Brow Pencil
3. MAC Wheat Brow Finisher
4. Imju Dejavu Fiberwig Mascara
5. Urban Decay Primer Potion
6. MAC #168 Contour Brush
7. MAC #109 Brush
8. MAC #231 Brush
9. No name brand fine art brush (the new MAC #210 brush is very similar)
10. MAC Gingerroot Cremestick Liner
11. MAC Accentuate/Sculpt Sculpt & Shape Powder
12. MAC Underage Lipglass
13. MAC 3N Lipstick
14. Shu Uemura Lash Curler





Bare faced with foundation, concealer and powder!





Start off using an ultra-fine eye liner brush too apply the Fluidline





Draw a point at the inner corner off the eye using the tear duct as a guide, make sure the ends meet up with both the upper and lower lashlines. Next, draw a line coming out of the outer corner of the eye and make it level with the natural crease of the eyelid. Draw a line bringing it into the crease and follow down the crease of the lid to meet the point at the inner corner of the eye.









Using the #231 brush, fill in the wing that you have created with the Fluidline





It should start to look like this





Using the leftover product on the brush, line the lower lashline so it's more smudgy as opposed to a harsh line. Ensure that the line tapers and connects to the wing and the innner corner.





All connected now





Repeat the process on the other eye trying to make it as symmetrical as possible (this is the tricky part!).





Fill in with the #231 brush





Both eyes done!





Now curl the lashes and apply mascara to both upper and lower lashes





Fill and define the brows with Lingering brow pencil





Apply Wheat brow finisher to brows to shape the brow, hold down any stray hairs and give it a more defined arch 





Use the #168 brush to apply Sculpt sculpting powder under the cheekbones to contour





Oh the fish face LOL! I like to apply the contour in small circular motions, and I use the little nobbly cartilage bit of the ear (I think it's called the Tragus) as a guide of where to apply the powder.





Using the #109 brush to apply Accentuate highlighting powder from the duo, highlight the upper cheekbone, the bridge of the nose and the cupid's bow of the lip














Apply Gingerroot cremestick liner to the lips, filling them in.





Apply 3N lipstick





And Underage lipglass to finish!

Voila! 
















Hope you all liked my first tutorial! Give it a go!


----------



## Shimmer (Mar 3, 2008)

Well done, thank you, and I love your hair color.


----------



## Jot (Mar 3, 2008)

Fantastic. thanks so much x


----------



## missmacqtr (Mar 3, 2008)

amazing tut! thank you so much


----------



## ilovegreen (Mar 3, 2008)

I love this look


----------



## Bianca (Mar 3, 2008)

Good tutorial!


----------



## RaynelleM (Mar 3, 2008)

Thanks!! Great tut ... always wanted to try this and now I know how!!


----------



## mesopotamian (Mar 3, 2008)

YOU LOOK TERRIFIC! I loved the way you explained everything so thoroughly and included a bunch of pictures. Can't wait for more tutorials from you.


----------



## HeartsANDkisses (Mar 3, 2008)

Great tutorial!!  You have gorgeous skin and lips!!
And now I need Dipdown


----------



## chocolategoddes (Mar 3, 2008)

this is REALLY good! i love it!


----------



## MACATTAK (Mar 4, 2008)

Nice job!  Thanks for this


----------



## prettygirl (Mar 4, 2008)

you look fierce!!!!


----------



## iheartangE (Mar 5, 2008)

You are hella beautiful naturally and this look is hot!  I love it-I look forward to more tuts from you (hint hint)!!  Hehe


----------



## faithhopelove24 (Mar 5, 2008)

These are by far the coolest cat eyes I've seen. You've inspired me I'm definately gonna try this! I'm also gonna add that 231 brush to my collection


----------



## kattybadatty (Mar 6, 2008)

very amy winehouse! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hehe i love your preciseness on the lining of your eyes. i just want to throw some fluidline on your cheeks for whiskers and youll look like a cat! lol great job. i love different effects of liner; yours is amazing. great job and good luck! xxx


----------



## smellyocheese (Mar 8, 2008)

i love the look! great job!


----------



## Lndsy (Mar 8, 2008)

I love it!  I am going to have to buy dip down now...I have been wanting it for a while and you made up my mind.  Thanks for the great tutorial!


----------



## coachkitten (Mar 8, 2008)

Gorgeous!  Thank you!


----------



## ttplusd (Mar 12, 2008)

wow... thats pretty bad ass! i love it!


----------



## Vlada (Mar 12, 2008)

Huge thank you for this tutorial!  Fantastic cat-eye shape!


----------



## Ciara (Mar 15, 2008)

something a bit different..i like
thanks for the tut.
great tips


----------



## Dana72 (Mar 15, 2008)

love the look- great tut 

thank you


----------



## miss_emc (Mar 16, 2008)

Thanks for everyone's positive feedback! I know this look is pretty intense but it can be toned down and the wing can be shortened for a more wearable look if u don't want to go too dramatic. I'm just a bit over the average look of a couple of eyeshadows blended together and always like trying something different, i like geometric lines and like the bridgette bardot liquid liner look but wanted to do my own take on it. I like to be different!


----------



## Divinity (Mar 27, 2008)

Thanks for the great tutorial!  I still need more practice on the winged liner and this really helped


----------



## newagetomatoz (Mar 29, 2008)

Gorgeous tutorial!!  I love the idea of useing Dipdown instead of Blacktrack!


----------



## Bootyliciousx (Apr 7, 2008)

Beautiful


----------



## ilovecheese (Apr 8, 2008)

You are very pretty! Lovely tut!


----------



## anneh89 (Apr 9, 2008)

awesome!


----------



## Patricia (Apr 9, 2008)

very cool and different, thanks!


----------



## fashionette (Apr 9, 2008)

I'm thinking... Elizabeth Taylor. Gorgeous!


----------



## LuvinMyMAC (Apr 9, 2008)

Wonderful! I can't wait to try it!!!


----------



## mello (Apr 11, 2008)

I just HAD to say you look GORGEOUS with a bare face.


----------



## readyformycloseup (Apr 20, 2008)

Haha I have dipdown and never use it, thanks for the inspiration. You explained everything so well, thank you. The "Bardot" liner look (I know this one is even more dramatic then Bardot) is perfect for your face.


----------



## SuomeaSorceress (Apr 28, 2008)

Thanks for this!
Definitely going to give this one a try!


----------



## cakeandmartinis (Apr 28, 2008)

Oh wow. Thats a really different way to do a cats-eye, Im definitely gonna have to try this out. Looks fantastic!


----------



## breathless (May 11, 2008)

thats really awesome! thanks =]


----------



## BinkysBaby (May 11, 2008)

This is so freaking cool.  I'm going to try it.


----------



## ylin4985 (May 19, 2008)

Nicely done. You look fantastic


----------

